# Snake skin nikes



## D3pro (Aug 20, 2011)

Why can't my edits be real? lol


----------



## alrightknight (Aug 20, 2011)

I wouldnt mind a pair of snake AF1s ( as long as it isnt real snake skin  )


----------



## abnrmal91 (Aug 20, 2011)

I would get some it's is a pity the stuff you edit isn't real. I would love that white/purple GTP.


----------



## K3nny (Aug 20, 2011)

there was a thing on snake skin nail thingies a while back made from shed skins, wouldn't be a stretch to have someone working on a shoe


----------



## KaotikJezta (Aug 20, 2011)

Pretty slick.


----------



## abnrmal91 (Aug 20, 2011)

K3nny said:


> there was a thing on snake skin nail thingies a while back made from shed skins, wouldn't be a stretch to have someone working on a shoe


Yer I read an article in the paper about that the other day. Apparently they pay quite well for the shed skin. Unfortunetly I had a clean up and binned my retirement fund.


----------



## Nighthawk (Aug 21, 2011)

While we're on edits coming to life you wouldn't mind rustling me up an axanthic BHP with pure white body, no bands but a nice glossy black head? Now that would be smexy 
Nice shoes


----------



## Smithers (Aug 21, 2011)

I'll have a pair with a set of retractable scrubbie fangs in the front so when you kick some behind he gets a little extra for his trouble.

Kool image


----------



## marcmarc (Aug 21, 2011)

What a Dunlop Volley K-mart budget version of shoe? For the snake lover on a tight budget....


----------



## snakes123 (Aug 21, 2011)

I really want a pair of them  you should give them an email to let them know about the idea, they look really good.


----------



## snakeluvver (Aug 21, 2011)

Just make sure they dont use real snake skin :/


----------



## TaraLeigh (Aug 21, 2011)

Love them/it! Well done. Love your work man.
Wish a couple of things you've done are real! Spesh these, want a pair bad


----------



## mattyg (Aug 21, 2011)

id rather a alive snake then a pair of shoes


----------



## alrightknight (Aug 21, 2011)

mattyg said:


> id rather a alive snake then a pair of shoes



get both!


----------



## sher_khan13 (Aug 21, 2011)

man i almost shat myslef when i saw these.....way to get my hopes up! lol
i remeber seeing a pair of i think croc skin air max's. they had a $2000 price tag....:S haha


----------



## snakeluvver (Aug 21, 2011)

I actually hate snake skin clothes/accessories, even if its not real snake skin. I think it just sends the wrong message, plus I think animal skins look best on animals not on us! In saying that I wear leather shoes for school but I dont have a choice, either that or weird shiny plastic.


----------



## Tassie97 (Aug 21, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> I actually hate snake skin clothes/accessories, even if its not real snake skin. I think it just sends the wrong message, plus I think animal skins look best on animals not on us! In saying that I wear leather shoes for school but I dont have a choice, either that or weird shiny plastic.



troll LOL

i admire you for putting you opinion forward and not being a sheep 

i wanna GTP pair though


----------



## snakeluvver (Aug 21, 2011)

Tassie97 said:


> troll LOL





U mad?


----------



## dangles (Aug 21, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> I actually hate snake skin clothes/accessories, even if its not real snake skin. I think it just sends the wrong message, plus I think animal skins look best on animals not on us! In saying that I wear leather shoes for school but I dont have a choice, either that or weird shiny plastic.


I'm with you on this, however their flesh looks alot better cooked and slapped on my plate


----------



## D3pro (Aug 21, 2011)

Apart from the boring and dull party poopers... thanks for the comments


----------



## K3nny (Aug 22, 2011)

google nike air max silver snake, close but i sorta prefer your design, scale pattern wise


----------



## vampstorso (Aug 22, 2011)

ahhhh you make me wanna do graphic design D3,
you've really gotta stop that!

always such awesome edits


----------



## nathancl (Aug 22, 2011)

I would buy them even if it was real snakeskin! love them!


----------



## sher_khan13 (Aug 22, 2011)

man itd be great if they were made from rattle snake. have the rattle tail attached somewhere. *rattlerattlerattlerattlerattlerattlerattlerattlerattlerattlerattlerattlerattlerattlerattle*


----------

